

Ask HN: What's the location specific job board you use? - johnwall

My friend recently pointed me to a Rails job board in Austin made by the local group AustinOnRails http://lists.austinonrails.org/pipermail/jobs-austinonrails.org/2012-January/thread.html.  I was wondering if HN knew about more of these hidden gems.
======
joshontheweb
Not in a single place but mostly in Boulder and New York.
<http://www.techstars.com/about/jobs/>

